# My review on the Zorki 4



## Royarlat (Aug 2, 2011)

A review about Zorki 4:
My Photographic Time Tunnel &#8211; Zorki 4 « Yaniv Berman &#8211; Filmmaker &#8211; Royalrat


----------

